# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türkmenlere yüz çevirdik

## atoybil

TüRKMENLERE YüZ üEVİRDİK http://www.temizeller.com/?s=haberler&id=866

AMERİKAN EMPERYALİZMİNİN 

ZULMüNE KARşI TELAFERğE 

YARDIM KAMPANYASI 

Ulusal Kanal Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve İşçi Partisi Genel Sekreteri Ferit İlsever, Irak Demokrat Türkmen Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Kasım ümer, Türkmen Danışma Meclisi Başkanı Prof.Dr.ümit Akkoyunlu, Türkmeneli Aydınlar Derneği Genel Başkanı Fuat Tigin ve Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Genel Başkanı Ertuğrul Kazancığnın çağrısı ile AMERİKAN EMPERYALİZMİNİN ZULMüNE KARşI TEL AFERğE YARDIM KAMPANYASI başlatıldı. 

üağrıcılar tarafından tüm siyasi partiler, kitle örgütleri, meslek odaları ve sendikalara gönderilen davet yazısında, yardım kampanyası ile ilgili fikir ve hazırlıkları görüşmek amacıyla 29 Eylül 2005 günü Ankarağda Best Otelğde basının da katılacağı bilgilendirme toplantınsa katılmaları istendi 

üağrıya çok sayıda siyasi parti, sendika, kitle örgütü ve meslek odası olumlu yanıt verdiler ve 29 Eylülğde düzenlenen toplantıya katıldılar. 

Toplantı başlangıcında çağrıcılar adına Ferit İlsever bir basın açıklaması yaptı. İlseverğin açıklaması şöyle; 

ğ1 Eylülğden bu yana Irakğın Türkmen kenti Tel Afer Amerikan Ordusu ve kuzeydeki Kukla Devletğin peşmergelerinden oluşan sözde Irak Ordusuğnun yoğun saldırısı altında. Bu süre içinde Amerikan helikopterleri kentin üzerinde sürekli olarak ağır bir bombardıman yaptı. 

ABDğnin Yugoslavya ve son Irak işgali sırasında kullandığı seyreltilmiş uranyum ve napalm bombalarını, Tel Aferğde de kullandığına ilişkin ciddi iddialar var. Amerikan saldırısı hem şii, hem Sünni kutsal mekanlarını da hedef alıyor. şiilerin kutsal İmam Saad Türbesi Amerikan güçlerince yerle bir edildi. Bektaş Baba Tekkesiyle, Sarı Saltuk Tekkesi de tahrip edildi. Sünnilerin camilerinin çoğunluğu da saldırıların hedefi oldu ve yıkıldı. Yine çok sayıda ev, yerle bir edildi. 

Amerikan askerlerinin saldırısının hedefi olan binlerce sivil kenti terketti. 300 bine yakın Tel Aferğli, kentin etrafındaki köylere ve boş arazilere kaçmak zorunda kaldı. Amerikan askerleri çok sayıda aileyi boş arazilere gönderdi. Tel Aferliler kentin dışında çadırlarda hayatını geçirmek zorunda bırakıldı. Yemek, ilaç, su sıkıntısı halen devam ediyor. 

Tel Afer Havaalanığnda bulunan hapishanenin yanısıra, Duhok, Erbil, Beduş, Akra ve ünlü Ebu Ğıreyb hapishanelerinde çocuk, genç, yaşlı demeden 5 bine yakın Tel Aferli, 2004 yılından bu yana hapsedildi. Operasyon sonucunda çok sayıda ölü ve yaralımız var. 

4 Eylül 2004 tarihinden bu yana aralıklarla kentte yoğun operasyonlar düzenleyen Amerikan güçlerinin hedefi, Tel Aferği Kukla Devletğin sınırları içine dahil etmek. Ancak Tel Aferliler bunu kabul etmiyor. ABD, Tel Aferği kuzeyde kurduğu Kukla Devlet için bir çıbanbaşı olarak görüyor. ABD, Türkiye-Suriye-Irak üçgenindeki Tel Aferği teslim alarak Büyük Kürdistan hedefine bir adım daha yaklaşmak istiyor. 

Ne yazık ki, ABD bu operasyonunu Türkiye hükümetiyle işbirliği halinde yürütüyor. TCğnin Dışişleri Bakanlığı, ABDğnin bu operasyonda kullandığı ğTeröristlerle mücadele ediyoruzğ sloganının sözcüsü haline gelmiş, saldırıların hedefi olan yüzbinlerce Türkmeni kaderiyle baş başa bırakmıştır. ABDğnin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnde (BOP) rol üstlenenler, elbette Kukla Devletğin Irakğın tüm kuzeyine ve Türkiyeğye yayılmasına seyirci kalır. Tayyip Erdoğan, ğDiyarbakırğı BOPğun merkezi yapacağızğ derken, işte bu projenin parçası olduğunu vurguluyordu. Hükümet, yine bu projenin gereği olarak, Güneydoğuğmuzun Barzanileştirilmesinin önünü açmaktadır. 

Biz Türkiyeğnin milli güçleri ve Türkmen örgütleri olarak, Tel Aferğe yönelik uluslararası bir yardım kampanyası başlatıyoruz. Amacımız, emperyalizmin saldırısına maruz kalan Telaferlilerin feryadını tüm Türkiyeğye ve dünyaya duyurmak, onlarla dayanışma içinde olmaktır. Bu eylemimizle, Türkmen kardeşlerimizin yalnız olmadığı, aksine halkımızın ve tüm barışsever dünyanın yanlarında olduğu görülecektir. Kampanyanın duyurusunu ve organizasyonunu Ulusal Kanal yürütecektir. 

Dünyanın değişik bölgelerinden barışsever, anti emperyalist örgütlerinin de katılımıyla, Türkiyeğde yürütülecek bu kampanya çerçevesinde Tel Afer halkına ulaştırılmak üzere ayni ve nakdi yardımlar toplanacaktır. Bunun nasıl yapılacağı, hukuki süreç tamamlandıktan sonra açıklanacaktır. Toplanan bu yardım, Türkiyeğden yüzlerce aydın, öğretim üyesi ve kitle örgütü yöneticisiyle, uluslararası şahsiyetlerin katılımıyla Haburğdan Tel Aferğe kadar konvoyla ulaştırılacaktır. 

Biz, burada gördüğünüz şahsiyetler, bu eylemimizle ilgili bir girişim başlattık.ünümüzdeki günlerde bu girişimi, siyasi partilerimizin, sendikalarımızın, kitle örgütlerimizin ve meslek odalarımızın katılımıyla güçlendirilecek ve kampanyamızı tüm yurda yayacağız.ğ 

Toplantıya çağrıcıların yanı sıra İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcıları M.Bedri Gültekin ve Hüseyin Karanlık, Ulaştırma eski Bakanı Enis üksüz, Türk-iş Genel Teşkilat Sekreteri üetin Altun, Sağlık İş Sendikası Genel Başkanı Mustafa Başoğlu, Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mahmut Taşdemir, Haber İş Sendikası Genel Sekreteri Ali Akcan, Oleyis Sendikası Genel Mali Sekreteri Seyfettin Baş, Toplumsal Düşünce Derneği Genel Başkanı Fethi Bolayır, eski Sanayi Genel Müdürü Bülent Esinoğlu, eski Kütüphaneler Genel Müdürü Prof.Dr.Tülin Sağlamtunç, emekli öğretim üyesi Ramazan Mirzaoğlu, E. Vali Mahmut Yılbaş ve Türk Dünyası İnsan Hakları Derneği, Müzik Eğitimcileri Derneği, Altı Nokta Körler Derneği, Kemalist Atılım Birliği, Kırım Türkleri Derneği, Türk Dünyası İnsan Hakları Derneği, Kore Dostluk Derneği ve Irak Türkmen Cephesi yöneticilerinin de aralarında bulunduğu çok sayıda seçkin aydın ve toplum önderi katıldı. Söz alan katılımcılar LOZAN2005 ile başlayan bu birlikteliğin çok önemli olduğunu, kişisel ve örgütsel olarak maddi ve manevi her türlü desteği vereceklerini ifade ettiler. 

Irak'ın en büyük Türkmen kentinin acıları bitmiyor:
ABD askerlerinin 25 Telaferli kadına 

tecavüz ettiği iddia edildi

----------

